# Backup-Konzept



## sh0x (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe 2 PCs zu Hause, die in einem LAN sind. Jetzt ist noch ein PC hinzugekommen, den ich als Backupserver missbrauchen möchte.

Ich habe mir folgendes Konzept überlegt: Wenn man einen Arbeits-PC ausschaltet, wird eine Bat-Datei gestartet, die die zu sichernden Daten mit dem Backupserver synchronisiert. Das realisiere ich mittels des "robocopy"-Befehls und es klappt soweit.
Die Datei starte ich automatisch beim Herunterfahren durch einen Logoff-Script-Eintrag in der gpedit.msc.

Auf dem Backupserver läuft Red Hat Linux 8.2. Ich habe Shellscripts aus dem Internet für das Rotieren der Backups auf dem Server. So habe ich Snapshots der letzten 7 Tage in den Verzeichnissen daily.1-7.

Da ich nicht möchte, dass der Server den ganzen lieben Tag durchläuft, habe ich mir ein Wake-On-Lan Kabel besorgt und bekomme es hin, mittels der clientseitigen Bat-Datei den Server aufzuwecken, falls er ausgeschaltet ist. Er fährt dann hoch und das Bat-Script wartet geduldige 120 Sekunden und beginnt dann mit der Synchronisation.

So weit, so gut. Nur bei einer Sache brauche ich eure kostbare Hilfe: Das Backup-Rotieren-Script läuft ja einmal täglich, weil es für jeden Tag einen Snapshot kreieren soll. Und wenn der PC zu der Zeit aus ist, dann rotiert er eben nicht.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, den Linux-Backupserver zu einem definierten Zeitpunkt automatisch zu starten? 
Oder ist es nur möglich, dass clientseitig zu lösen, also auf den Clients ein Programm zu installieren, was 10 Min vor dem Backup-Rotieren ein Wake-On-Lan-Magic-Packet zum Server schickt?
Habt ihr Anregungen oder Ideen? Vielleicht denke ich nur viel zu kompliziert. Gehts auch einfacher?


----------



## the-preacher (6. Juli 2005)

Hi,
ein etwas heikles Thema. Das Linux-Magazin hatte im August vergangenen Jahres einen Beitrag dazu beschrieben. Einzusehen unter 
http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2004/08/wakeup/wakeup.html
Ich hoffe das es weiterhilft, die Hardwareunterstützung sollte auf jeden Fall gegeben sein!


----------



## Zatic (10. Juli 2005)

Laeuft dein Rotieren Skript auf dem Server von cron aus gesteuert?
Wenn ja, schau dich mal nach anacron und/oder fcron um. Das sind cron Daemons/Erweiterungen, die extra fuer Systeme sind, die nicht durchgehend laufen. Sei nehmen einen Job auch auf, wenn der waehrend der Downtime haette laufen sollen.

Ich weisz nicht, ob das Dein Problem loest (oder ob ich es ueberhaupt richtig verstanden habe . Die erstbeste Doku dazu habe ich hier gefunden: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/cron-guide.xml


----------



## sh0x (12. Juli 2005)

Ja, mein Rotieren-Script wird per Cronjob gestartet. Und du verstehst mich auch richtig! Allerdings wirft das ja weitere Probleme auf. Denn wenn ich jetzt meinen PC runterfahre und der Server per Wake-On-Lan aufgeweckt wird, dann sollte mein PC ja erst die Daten mit dem Server synchronisieren und anschließend sollte der Server die anstehende Tagesrotation durchführen. Im Anschluss daran sollte er sich ausschalten.
Soweit, sogut. Das könnte ich vielleicht per Shellscript realisieren. Aber was ist zum Beispiel, wenn 2 Leute bei mir im Haus gleichzeitig ihren PC runterfahren? Stürzt dann nicht alles ab?
Was ist, wenn bei uns eine Woche der PC aus war? Wenn ich ihn dann das nächste mal herunterfahre würde dann ja 7 Mal rotiert werden, oder?

Wie ihr seht lässt mein Wissensdurst das Wandern durch die Linuxwüste vermuten


----------

